# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  UK  BLM Leader shot, oh dear., how sad.

## UKSmartypants

Somone has shot the BLM leader in the UK......


UK BLM activist Sasha Johnson 'is critically ill after sustaining gunshot to her head'Â* | Daily Mail Online

----------

12icer (05-23-2021),Big Dummy (05-23-2021),darroll (05-23-2021),Esdraelon (05-23-2021),Lone Gunman (05-23-2021),MisterVeritis (05-23-2021),Neo (05-23-2021),Old Ridge Runner (05-24-2021),Rutabaga (05-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Somone has shot the BLM leader in the UK......
> 
> 
> UK BLM activist Sasha Johnson 'is critically ill after sustaining gunshot to her head'Â* | Daily Mail Online


Yeah, apparently she’s had death threats and parted company from BLM a few months ago.

----------

12icer (05-23-2021),Lone Gunman (05-23-2021),Old Ridge Runner (05-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Yeah, apparently she’s had death threats and parted company from BLM a few months ago.


She tried to start a race war. she wanted  anyone who made a 'racist; comment put on a 'race offenders' register. She called for the elimination of  white people.

The woman was a Black Supremacist war monger, the world is better off without such PoS.

----------

12icer (05-23-2021),Esdraelon (05-23-2021),Hillofbeans (05-24-2021),Lone Gunman (05-23-2021),Rutabaga (05-23-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

i guess all the self loathing white BLM chicks are totally conflicted now.

----------

12icer (05-23-2021),darroll (05-23-2021),Esdraelon (05-23-2021),Lone Gunman (05-23-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

shit happens...

next.

----------

Big Dummy (05-23-2021),Esdraelon (05-23-2021),Hillofbeans (05-24-2021),Lone Gunman (05-23-2021),Old Ridge Runner (05-24-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

how long will it take for this type action to travel over the pond where guns are readily available?


hmmmmm?

----------

Esdraelon (05-23-2021),Lone Gunman (05-23-2021),Old Ridge Runner (05-24-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Maybe she will go to hell and the devil will be painted white, and he will tell her Now what color was it you said you hated? guess what color my demons that are going to handle you forever are BEEECH!!! WHITE EVEN THEIR EYES!!!!

----------


## Esdraelon

Well, now isn't THAT a damned shame.  The Brits REALLY should get their gun problems sorted...

----------

12icer (05-23-2021),Lone Gunman (05-23-2021),Old Ridge Runner (05-24-2021),Rutabaga (05-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Well, now isn't THAT a damned shame.  The Brits REALLY should get their gun problems sorted...


For guns to be used…..this woman was dealing with money problems.

----------

12icer (05-23-2021),nonsqtr (05-24-2021),Old Ridge Runner (05-24-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

Joggers gonna jog.


Is the bullet gonna be ok?

----------

12icer (05-23-2021),Rutabaga (05-23-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> For guns to be used…..this woman was dealing with money problems.



she stole blm money,,like the negress here did...

----------

Neo (05-24-2021),nonsqtr (05-24-2021),Old Ridge Runner (05-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Maybe she will go to hell and the devil will be painted white, and he will tell her Now what color was it you said you hated? guess what color my demons that are going to handle you forever are BEEECH!!! WHITE EVEN THEIR EYES!!!!


USA is the Great Satan aka Great White Devil.

----------


## Neo

Of course the people who dont support BLM are going to devastated!

----------


## Physics Hunter

That's some effective gun control right there.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (05-24-2021)

----------


## Neo

> USA is the Great Satan aka Great White Devil.


Old white women drivers are the brides of Satan!

----------


## nonsqtr

> Old white women drivers are the brides of Satan!


It's the young ones you have to watch out for, they're always yapping on the cell phone.

----------

Neo (05-24-2021)

----------


## Neo

> It's the young ones you have to watch out for, they're always yapping on the cell phone.


I am currently watching “A handmaidens tale”  series. 
They don’t let women drive.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> For guns to be used..this woman was dealing with money problems.


How many houses did she have?

----------

Rutabaga (05-24-2021)

----------


## memesofine

And shot by one of her own kind AT A PARTY NO LESS. if that isn't Karma. no sympathies from me, as her and her BLM caused us a lot of hurt and pain.

----------

Rutabaga (05-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> And shot by one of her own kind AT A PARTY NO LESS. if that isn't Karma. no sympathies from me, as her and her BLM caused us a lot of hurt and pain.



And thus undermining at a stroke not only the 'defund the police' bollox, but demonstrating the truth these people hate that most violence on blacks is by other blacks.

----------

Neo (05-24-2021),Oceander (05-24-2021),Rutabaga (05-24-2021)

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

Was she shot by a mean old white Bobbie? A white supremacist Tory? A neo Nazi? The suspense is killing me!  :Tongue20:

----------

Rutabaga (05-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Was she shot by a mean old white Bobbie? A white supremacist Tory? A neo Nazi? The suspense is killing me!



Well heres a clue.

----------

Hermannsdenkmal (05-24-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

I don't understand the fried chicken reference. Did Colonel Sanders shoot her???


Anyway. the irony of this photo is not unnoticed.



In this image, notice the old school commie flavor glasses....



She's a Capitalist in love with the image of militant communism. /facepalm

----------

Hermannsdenkmal (05-24-2021),Oceander (05-24-2021),Rutabaga (05-24-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I don't understand the fried chicken reference. Did Colonel Sanders shoot her???
> 
> 
> Anyway. the irony of this photo is not unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> In this image, notice the old school commie flavor glasses....
> 
> ...



shes a good racist, now...

----------


## Trinnity

She's her own  worst enemy. The world she chose to live in is violent by nature. Uhhhhhhhhh nobody's EVER shot at me. How about you, dear reader? You been shot at? Outside of military or police service? 

Problem is people like her (hate-mongers, grievance cultists, militant leftists) are diminishing civilized society. She  and those like her, make all our lives less good, less productive, less joyous. She and those like her aren't a problem because they're black, but because they're malicious, hateful, covetous, and toxic.

----------

Hermannsdenkmal (05-24-2021),Oceander (05-24-2021),UKSmartypants (05-24-2021)

----------


## Earl

*Black Lives Matter activist in critical condition after being shot in head in London*
By Jessie Yeung and Maria Fleet, CNN

Updated 11:40 AM EDT, Mon May 24, 2021



Guy Corbishley/AlamyActivist Sasha Johnson at a protest march from Notting Hill to Hyde Park in London on August 30, 2020. 


*(CNN)  * 
British Black Lives Matter activist Sasha Johnson is in critical condition after being shot in the head in London, her political party said on Sunday.
It is with great sadness that we inform you that our own Sasha Johnson has been brutally attacked and sustained a gunshot wound to her head, the Taking the Initiative Party (TTIP) said in a statement. She is currently in intensive care and in a critical condition.
cnn.con

Karma.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Conservative Libertarian (05-24-2021),donttread (05-24-2021),Quark (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## Oceander

Hurry up and die, already.  Stop wasting precious space on this planet.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Earl (05-24-2021),FNguy (05-24-2021),Oberon (05-24-2021),Quark (05-24-2021),Rutabaga (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## NRAforlife

Hit anything of importance?

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Earl (05-24-2021),Quark (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## Camp

That cannot be correct...There is no gun violence in London.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Conservative Libertarian (05-24-2021),donttread (05-24-2021),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-24-2021),Earl (05-24-2021),Quark (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

guess she found out her black life didn't matter.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Earl (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Probably a random stray bullet from a thug.  Children have died that way. She's no more special than an average child.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Wonder what is going thru her mind NOW...?!?

----------

Conan (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## Jeb!

It obviously missed the brain because there's nothing there.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Earl (05-24-2021),Oceander (05-24-2021),Quark (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## Conan

> Wonder what is going thru her mind NOW...?!?



Why did I laugh at this? 

Bad Conan...Bad.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Camp (05-25-2021),donttread (05-24-2021),East of the Beast (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## wbslws

smallest violin.png

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Conservative Libertarian (05-24-2021),Earl (05-24-2021),Quark (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## Oberon

Probably just another leadership election, commie style.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> She's her own  worst enemy. The world she chose to live in is violent by nature. Uhhhhhhhhh nobody's EVER shot at me. How about you, dear reader? You been shot at? Outside of military or police service? 
> 
> Problem is people like her (hate-mongers, grievance cultists, militant leftists) are diminishing civilized society. She  and those like her, make all our lives less good, less productive, less joyous. She and those like her aren't a problem because they're black, but because they're malicious, hateful, covetous, and toxic.



Absolutely, shes nothing but a racist black supremacist hate preacher.  Hopefully she'll die of her wounds and the world we be a better place.

----------

Hermannsdenkmal (05-24-2021),Rutabaga (05-24-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

I don't wish anyone to die. But if she does die I would imagine that she will go somewhere very hot & unpleasant.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Earl (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## NuYawka

> I don't wish anyone to die. But if she does die I would imagine that she will go somewhere very hot & unpleasant.


Haiti?

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Earl (05-24-2021),MisterVeritis (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## Earl

> Haiti?


Ola, NuYawka.

A bit warm there in Clayton County...Fayette County...95 today.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),NuYawka (05-24-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

I don't wish her dead, but no sympathy either.

----------

donttread (05-25-2021),Neo (05-24-2021)

----------


## donttread

QUOTE=Earl;2766336]*Black Lives Matter activist in critical condition after being shot in head in London*


By Jessie Yeung and Maria Fleet, CNN

Updated 11:40 AM EDT, Mon May 24, 2021



Guy Corbishley/AlamyActivist Sasha Johnson at a protest march from Notting Hill to Hyde Park in London on August 30, 2020. 


*(CNN)  * 
British Black Lives Matter activist Sasha Johnson is in critical condition after being shot in the head in London, her political party said on Sunday.
It is with great sadness that we inform you that our own Sasha Johnson has been brutally attacked and sustained a gunshot wound to her head, the Taking the Initiative Party (TTIP) said in a statement. She is currently in intensive care and in a critical condition.
cnn.con

Karma. 

[/QUOTE]
\
\


Who shot her? And how? They have gun lawsa there right?

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Quark (05-24-2021),WarriorRob (05-24-2021)

----------


## Neo

She’s a committed black communist who would turn to extreme  violence  to propel extreme Amishness on us.

----------

Camp (05-25-2021),Hermannsdenkmal (05-24-2021),Oceander (05-24-2021),Rutabaga (05-24-2021)

----------


## Neo

> I don't wish her dead, but no sympathy either.


We shan’t bring disrepute to the community here, let’s just say she won’t be missed, and someone else will get her council house.

----------

Oceander (05-24-2021)

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

> She's her own  worst enemy. The world she chose to live in is violent by nature. Uhhhhhhhhh nobody's EVER shot at me. How about you, dear reader? You been shot at? Outside of military or police service? 
> 
> Problem is people like her (hate-mongers, grievance cultists, militant leftists) are diminishing civilized society. She  and those like her, make all our lives less good, less productive, less joyous. She and those like her aren't a problem because they're black, but because they're malicious, hateful, covetous, and toxic.


This is their only way to gain money and power- by extorting it from others. The UK has never been a racist place, and their police have no record of shooting unarmed black people. So what we have is black Brits borrowing the American phenomenon of BLM, and pretending it's applicable to the far more peaceful United Kingdom. I always say it's no wonder China doesn't allow American media to be piped into their country. It's become so toxic and destructive, its creating radicalism in other countries now.

----------

Camp (05-25-2021),Rutabaga (05-24-2021)

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

> I don't wish her dead, but no sympathy either.


Enoch Powell was right. 




Better dead than red.

----------


## El Guapo

> Shes a committed black communist who would turn to extreme  violence  to propel extreme Amishness on us.


Nah. It's all about the gibsmedats. They've found a great grift and are milking it for all it's worth.

----------


## WarriorRob

I'm sure the bleeding heart Liberal white guilt fools will open up a Gofundme page, she will probably be a Millionaire.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Wonder what is going thru her mind NOW...?!?


Probably a nine mil

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021)

----------


## Eighty Deuce

"Play stupid games, win stupid prizes".  Darwinism says "good riddance, you stupid phuck'.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021)

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> I'm sure the bleeding heart Liberal white guilt fools will open up a Gofundme page, she will probably be a Millionaire.


And that is fine, as that crap ends up so corrupted anyway.  But from what I know, and this was England to begin with, she missed out on the "ghetto lottery", as we know it here, which is to be shot by a cop in one of our wonderful urban centers..  Then have your family awarded multi-millions.

----------

BooBoo (05-24-2021),Earl (05-25-2021),Rutabaga (05-24-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

Reports say that the "victim" was at a barbecue with friends when four black men turned up with weapons and opened fire.The report actually said black men when we all know they would never do such a thing.I don't know if the victim was the target or even the only one of the party group shot but the perpetrators seem to be piss poor shots.It's all down to gang rivalry apparently.

----------


## Swedgin

Matthew 26:52

 "Then said Jesus unto him, Put up again thy sword into his place: for all they that take the sword shall perish with the sword."

----------

UKSmartypants (05-25-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Reports say that the "victim" was at a barbecue with friends when four black men turned up with weapons and opened fire.The report actually said black men when we all know they would never do such a thing.I don't know if the victim was the target or even the only one of the party group shot but the perpetrators seem to be piss poor shots.It's all down to gang rivalry apparently.



They are all piss poor shots. The Aristocracy are far better, because they get more practice with grouse and clay pigeon.

----------

Big Wheeler (05-25-2021),Neo (05-25-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> They are all piss poor shots. The Aristocracy are far better, because they get more practice with grouse and clay pigeon.


Well, the bruthers do get to practice with stool pigeons.

----------


## Neo

> They are all piss poor shots. The Aristocracy are far better, because they get more practice with grouse and clay pigeon.


Actually the CPSA to which I was a member is made up of ordinary chaps like you and I Smarty.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Actually the CPSA to which I was a member is made up of ordinary chaps like you and I Smarty.



Did I mention Im a descendant of Henry II.....

----------


## Traddles

> Reports say that the "victim" was at a barbecue with friends when four black men turned up with weapons and opened fire.The report actually said black men when we all know they would never do such a thing.I don't know if the victim was the target or even the only one of the party group shot but the perpetrators seem to be piss poor shots.It's all down to gang rivalry apparently.


*Police say four black men carried out attack in which Black Lives Matter activist was shot in head in London*

https://www.theblaze.com/news/police...ctivist-london




> Four black men carried out the attack in which prominent Black Lives Matter activist Sasha Johnson was shot in the head Sunday during a party in London, police told BBC News.
> 
> Detective Chief Inspector Richard Leonard, who is leading the investigation, told BBC News that about 30 guests had been at the party and that the four attackers dressed in "dark clothing" went into the garden "through a side entrance."
> 
> "In the ensuing melee a firearm has been discharged injuring Sasha," Leonard added to the network.


I wonder whether she was the target or a casualty in some sort of turf war.

----------

